# System Broken need to do a restore.



## hockey97 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi, I just recently upgraded from FreeBSD 8.1 to FreeBSD 8.4. The problem is that the OS is no longer stable.

It upgraded PHP and Perl and now I can't even boot up the shell via `/bin/sh`. I downloaded the mfsbsd memstick image onto a _USB_ stick. I can boot off off it. However, don't know the default root password. Before doing the upgrade, I was able to make a dump and save it in a .bz2 format. I would like to know what should I do to try and do a restore and is there any way I can first take a look what's on my servers hard drive before doing the restore?

I would want to first look around to see if I can do another dump or back up some files. Then attempt to do a restore and if all goes well then I will be happy. If things go south. I will have to install the newest Free*BSD* OS. I am thinking to install FreeBSD 10 when it's released with a stable version. Do you guys know how long will FreeBSD 10 be supported?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2014)

hockey97 said:
			
		

> I am thinking to install FreeBSD 10 when it's released with a stable version. Do you guys know how long will FreeBSD 10 be supported?


Until FreeBSD 10.1 comes out. FreeBSD 10.1 will have 2 year support.


----------

